# elmo pics



## elmo (Mar 17, 2013)

this is what happens at herp meetings lol brought elmo into Freds and during the meeting she was riding a yellow foot tortoise


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 17, 2013)

Ahh Elmo is gorgeous. cute pics


----------



## elmo (Mar 17, 2013)

sarefina said:


> Ahh Elmo is gorgeous. cute pics



awe thanks


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 18, 2013)

Your are very welcome. How old is Elmo// I just love the name


----------



## elmo (Mar 19, 2013)

sarefina said:


> Your are very welcome. How old is Elmo// I just love the name



shes about a year old, shes super laid back and goes shopping wit me all the time


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Mar 19, 2013)

that is awesome


----------



## elmo (Mar 19, 2013)

sarefina said:


> that is awesome



i think everyone should have a tegu, they r so full of personality and love. elmo and my dog are the pride of the house


----------

